# Regular Wireless Connection Loss In XP



## mocks1 (Aug 6, 2002)

Every few minutes the connection to the Wireless Router is lost and I have to click on the network icon in the system tray and then click the 'connect' button--then internet access is restored. The signal is showing as very strong on channel 6. What could be causing this? Is this a problem with XP networking, USB Ports, or the 2.4 GHZ frequency(i.e. microwave oven use, cordless phones) of the network? This behavior occurs using WEP and no WEP. I have not tried changing the channel or ssid yet.

Network Specs:

2.56 GHZ Pentium 4
512 MB RAM
Windows XP Professional
Linksys wireless B Router model BEFW11S4 2.4GHZ 11 Mbs
Linksys wireless USB adapter model wusb11 ver2.6
Motorola Surfboard 4200 Cable Modem
Optimum Online Broadband

This is the only wireless adapter in the network---
Would it be worth trading this equipment in for equipment that runs at 5 GHZ--the Linksys parts were bought two weeks ago and can still be returned.

I have seen this same sort of intermittent connection loss behavior with a D-Link wireless USB card on a Windows XP Home system. A balloon near system tray would pop up every few minutes stating that the connection was lost . Thank you to anyone that can help me figure out the cause of these wireless problems.

Rob


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd guess it's an interference issue, but it's only a guess. I've had pretty good luck with wireless here, but I'm not at your house.


----------



## mocks1 (Aug 6, 2002)

Thanks johnwill------

I found the following tidbits while looking for others having the same problem. I will cut and paste relevant info and provide link to original when available.

http://www.math.uwaterloo.ca/mfcf/computing-environments/wireless/xp.html
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Warning: Windows XP users

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We have found that Windows XP has been known to randomly drop the network connection temporarily once you have authenticated with the DHCP server/system.

What typically happens is the XP system will randomly drop your connection after 5 to 60 minutes. We believe that this problem is due to Windows XP constantly trying to find a better source of signal from an alternate access point. We have contacted Enterasys and they are aware of the problem, but have yet to provide a working solution. The problem also occurs with other vendors of 802.11b wireless cards running under Windows XP.

We know of only one working system configuration on campus, with Windows XP, that does not experience this problem. It is a Toshiba 6000 laptop with its own built-in wireless card.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How can you solve the problem?
Change your operating system to any of the following: DOS, Windows 95, Windows 2000, NT 4.0, or Linux.
Another option is to run a kluge fix that is difficult but will work, with limitations.
Note: It is required you have administrator privileges to the system you are on.
Boot up your laptop and authenticate as per normal. If you are reading this page off the web, you probably have done this already
Click on start button
Click on control panel
Click on administrative tools
Click on services
Pull the bar on right side of screen to bottom and locate "Wireless Zero Confi..."
Click on "Wireless Zero Confi..."
Click on the startup type button and change from automatic to manual
Click on apply
Click on ok
Close the services window by clicking the X in the upper right corner
Close the administrative tools by clicking the X in the upper right corner 
You can now use the system without being randomly disconnected however... you may lose connection from the network if you physically roam about with your laptop for any great distance and lose connection with the access points.
If the connection is lost or if you have turned off your laptop, you will have to perform the following steps:
Click on start button
Click on control panel
Click on administrative tools
Click on services
Pull the bar on right side of screen to bottom and locate "Wireless Zero Confi..."
Click on "Wireless Zero Confi...
Click on the startup type button and change from manual to automatic
Click on apply
Click on ok
Close the services window by clicking the X in the upper right corner
Close the administrative tools by clicking the X in the upper right corner
Reboot system
Repeat step #2 to eliminate random network disconnection

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://ntmain.utb.edu/wireless/default.asp?load=tech_faq#sony

Windows XP: Wireless network adapters may lose connectivity when they appear to be functioning

A wireless network adapter may loose its IP address and, as a result, may not have any network connectivity to access the Internet or browse the network. According to Microsoft's Online Support, this issue can occur if the SSID (Service Set Identifier) for the wireless network has not been added to the list of preferred wireless networks. This can occur if infrastructure networks are detected and wireless detection has been set to auto configuration ( the network has not been previously associated with and has not failed an 802.1x authentication attempt.)

To resolve this issue, set the SSID of the network that you want to use from the Visible Networks list to the Preferred Networks list:

1. In the Network Connections folder, right-click the icon for the wireless connection that you want to use, and then click Properties.
2. Click the Wireless Networks tab, and then click Configure.
3. In the Network Name (SSID) box, type the SSID that you want to add, and then click OK. The Wireless Network Name for UTB/TSC is LIBERTAD (all uppercase). You should should only have this wireless network name.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://ntmain.utb.edu/wireless/default.asp?load=tech_faq#sony

Windows XP Users: Wireless network connectivity problems.

Several Windows XP users have experienced wireless network connectivity problems. To resolve the problem, make sure that you have Windows XP Service Pack 1 installed, as well as other Windows XP critical updates.
-------------
Unable to maintain connection to network over Roam About on Windows XP: Wireless Connectivity drops after approx. 1 min.

The following steps have been seen to keep the client from losing wireless connectivity. As soon as connectivity is achieved, the Wireless Zero configuration service must be disabled. As soon as connectivity is achieved, go to Start/Settings/Control Panel:

1. Click on the Administrative Tools icon, and then double-click on the Services icon.
2. In the Services window, scroll down to the Wireless Zero configuration line and double-click on it.
3. In the Wireless Zero Configuration Properties window that opens, click on the General Tab, and then click on the "Stop" button in the "Service Status" area.
4. This should allow the client to retain wireless connectivity until either "goes to sleep", or is rebooted.


----------



## niekie (Aug 1, 2003)

I've got a trick! 

Because the XP wireless connection problem has not been solved yet, i created my own way of doing it easier. It stops the Wireless Zero Configuration Service the same way the previous post tells you about, but one doesn't have to do anything..

- Create a .bat file with notepad:
sc.exe stop wscsvc
- Create a shortcut to it
- Put it in your startup menu

This way the service will have a chance to connect to the network while starting up, but it will stop the service right after that.


----------



## mocks1 (Aug 6, 2002)

Thanks Niekie!

I will make the batch file and try the fix and post back hopefully with good results.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Clever solution, hope it works.


----------



## trypto phan (Aug 13, 2003)

the bat file works, but it is:

sc.exe stop wzcsvc

notice the "z" not an "s" in the service name.


----------



## albone (Aug 14, 2003)

this happened to me but when I downloaded all my updates for xp it seems like now everything is fine... except when I enable the wep key it disconects like you said every couple of minutes....

anyone know why? I dont like leaving my wireless connection unprotected... but if I try to protect it i get disconnected everytime


----------



## niekie (Aug 1, 2003)

right... Wireless Zero Configuration SerViCe!


----------



## xtnct (Aug 26, 2003)

I have been batteling this problem for months. I have finally found something that will help. The bat file solution above. There is nothing out there that provides the proper solution. I wonder when MS gets around to fixing this???

Here is what I have been doing to date. The desktop bat file icons should help my process now.

1. start computer.
2. double click on the network icon in taskbar
3. click advanced
4. check ON the "Use windows to manage wireless networking"
5. click ok
2. connect to my network
4. click advanced
5. check OFF the "Use windows to manage wireless networking"
6. close all windows.

I would maintain the connection until the next time I use the computer, in which case I'd have to start at #1 above.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you'd like to automate your solution, check out AutoIt, it's a slick little script utility that will do mouse clicks, etc. It's also free, so it's hard not to like it.


----------



## eagle_view (Aug 31, 2003)

I have located a solution that fixes the problem with using the Linksys Wireless B PCMCIA Card and Linksys Router (802.11B) running under Windows XP.

I kept getting connection losses every few minutes and would have to click on the icon on the task bar and reconnect.

To solve this irritating problem, I simply unchecked the "Enable IEEE 802.1x authenication for this network" checkbox on the Authentication tab of the Wireless Network Properties window.
Everything else, including 128 bit encryption and disabling of the SSID transmission were set and I haven't ecountered any problems since unchecking the checkbox.

This may not work for everyone in all situations, but it seems to be working for my situation. 

To get to the right window, goto Control Panel, then goto Network Connections. Goto Wireless Network Connection.
Click on Properties. Click on the Wireless Networks tab.
Next click on Configure next to Available Networks.
Then, click on the Authentication tab, and lastly, uncheck the "Enable IEEE 802.1x authenication for this network" checkbox. It takes a little bit to get to the correct window, but it is a one shot deal. 

Also, adding an alternate ip address (static one for my home network, eg. 192.168.1.130) in the TCP/IP properties screen for my wireless interface. Right click on the Wireless Network Connection (from Network connections window), click on Properties and with the wireless card as the interface, scroll down to "Internet Protocl (TCP/IP)" , then click on properties and goto the "Alternate Configuration Tab" and put in the correct data, ie. Static IP Address, Mask, DHCP server, DNS Servers, etc. This can be obtained from running "ipconfig /all" from a Command Prompt screen. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## misturr50 (Aug 20, 2003)

I promised myself if i ever fixed my wireless connection I would then help others. This is no laughing matter. Im not great at comps but I know enough. First of all dont config your wireless zero configuration what ever it is called! It wont work.
Click on start button
Click on control panel
Click on administrative tools
Click on services
Pull the bar on right side of screen to bottom and locate "Wireless Zero Confi..."
Click on "Wireless Zero Confi..."
Click on the startup type button and change from automatic to manual
Click on apply
Click on ok
Close the services window by clicking the X in the upper right corner
Close the administrative tools by clicking the X in the upper right corner 
Buncha Crap if u ask me Simple to do but crap

If you are using a Wireless B Lynksys upgrade ur firmware on ur your router enough said thats all you have to do :down: :down:


----------



## shanster531 (Sep 12, 2003)

I've read the posts for everyone who has XP, but i'm still using Windows ME. I think i may be having the same problem as everyone else - my wireless router/adapter, but here's what's happening with mine...

I've been able to view websites ok, but when using AOL Instant Messenger, it shuts off and auto reconnects constantly (like every 20 min!). Even when it is working, half the time i don't get messages from other people and i can't send them.

I don't know if this is from my wireless connection or what it is, but if anyone can help, it would be much appreciated!

Shannon

Email: [email protected]


----------



## mocks1 (Aug 6, 2002)

The Batch file fix from the top of this post did indeed stop the Wireless Zero Configuration service after starting up. I applied it on My Sister's computer running XP Home at another location.

And At Another Location:

The Linksys router seems to be the culprit since it is also knocking out the internet connection to a computer attached via Ethernet cabling to a port. The batch file does stop the connect balloon from popping up but since both computers are affected-one wireless, one wired then it seems like it is the router--which will be returned for another one.


----------



## [187] (Oct 16, 2003)

I have a WRT54G router going right now and was having periodic disconnections. I called Linksys and got quite pissed off when the only olution she told me to do was return the router. I knew there was more so i got on the web and looked...
Im using a the WUSB11 (a 802.11b usb hookup) to connect to my wireless G router and I used the service command at the top (in the dos prompt, not in run) and so far i havent been cut off yet. DI.fm is a great indicater of such things as it stops playing when the net shuts off momentarily. Thanks a bunch guys, so far so good with the service command


----------



## kyarnell74 (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm not an advanced PC user.... Can you please give me details on how you did this (for a beginner!). I'm having this same problem and need help!

Thanks a bunch!
Kris


----------



## mraker (Jan 12, 2004)

i too am having this problem. just installed two new xp systems, with wmp11 wireless cards. have another pc (running ME) downstairs only 4 ft from the router. I can pickup signals from two other networks in the neighborhood and already turned off the 2.4 ghz phone.

both the new xp pcs are upstairs, and one of them (closer to the router) will not stay connected more than 5-15 minutes, and it has the strongest signal reported.

wep is enabled, and i've tried changing channels already.

any help appreciated!! Mark


----------



## niekie (Aug 1, 2003)

Hey guys, it seems to me you didn't read the rest of the topic at all... try that. Please report back what you've tried, and wouldn't work..


----------



## Error403 (Jun 28, 2004)

This is strange.. I bought myself a SMC SMC2804WBRP-G for use at home, and it works pretty darn well. A friend of mine bought a Toshiba Satellite with a built-in wireless card, the exact same thing as my own laptop. I brought my laptop to her house to "exchange data" and had that exact problem with her router. If I set off any wireless security, it went pretty well, but if I enabled WEP, I would have to reset it every 3-5 minutes. I'm back home writing this post, without having to reset my SMC once since I bought it, and my friend is on the phone complaining to reset her Linksys over and over. I find this pretty damn strange.


----------



## jeal (Jul 20, 2005)

eagle_view said:


> I have located a solution that fixes the problem with using the Linksys Wireless B PCMCIA Card and Linksys Router (802.11B) running under Windows XP.
> 
> I kept getting connection losses every few minutes and would have to click on the icon on the task bar and reconnect.
> 
> ...


----------



## jeal (Jul 20, 2005)

Thank You SOOOOO much.
It fixed the problem I was having accessing my home wireless secured network. My laptop would keep getting disconected from my secure network every few minutes.
Thanks Again'
Jim


----------

